# My Singing Presentation-2



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Elvis Presley's I can't help falling in love with you...






Bobby Darin's Dream Lover...






No Doubt Sunday Morning...






Falco's Kann es liebe sein






Falco's Maschine Brennt2


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

That Falco cover is great! I love it when you take off your hat!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

So many beautiful heart touching singers are there....

like brenda lee's dream lover....





and elvis presley whose basics are still studied by america generations. I had seen heard his documentary in teens, then i again heard i was surprised to see that his voice pronunciation was so powerful that he never required background music themes.






And old classic singing like bobby darin...


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow. Do they have X-Factor in India?


----------

